# Nickering when I dismount?



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

It actually does sound like a bit of discomfort to me. I can't see any reason why she would be making a sound when you get on or off... and if she's looking at you, she may be saying, "Ow Ma, that hurts!" She may not be in a lot of pain, but just slight discomfort. Make sure you are not doing up the girth extremely tightly or using excessive padding. Also, use a mounting block when you get on. It puts a lot of stress on a horse's back to simply grab the pommel or horn and throw yourself on. 

When was the last time your saddle was fitted? Saddles can change shape over time. What may have fit well a year or two ago, may be different now.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

The saddle I'm using has never been professionally fitted. I've checked it out myself to see if it fits and it fits much better than the saddle that came with her but it's not the best either. 
I am saving money to get a saddle for her but I won't have enough for a while yet.
I have been trying to desensitize her to the mounting block, she used to be a little freaked out by how I suddenly got taller and I have started to use it every time I ride.

Do you think getting a thin pad, like a quilted cotton pad, might help? I ride english and the saddle currently has one of those fleece/fake sheepskin saddle shaped things for a pad.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Dakota does that too!! He lifts his head and nickers or whinnies softly when I dismount, because he knows it means we're done. He does with when other people dismount, too, because everyone in my lesson kinda dismounts at the same time, so he connects the sound of a rider's feet hitting the ground with the end of the lesson. So I know with him it's not a pain thing. XD


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

One of my friend's horses that I ride frequently does this too. He does it whenever anyone dismounts, regardless of how long or hard your rode and whether you used his (very well-fitted) saddle or went bareback. He's just happy because he knows that he's done working for the time being, and maybe, if he's lucky, he'll get some sort of treat soon. He usually follows it up with begging to be scratched or rubbed on.


----------

